# Newbee looking to buy an oldie



## Mavrick674 (Sep 18, 2016)

i am looking at someone's Long Silent flame 1662 insert they have for sale.  First question is are these long lasting good heating boxes? Are they very efficient?  Is there any issues or tricks to installing them typically?  I am looking to put it in an existing fireplace that originally had a and insert firebox in it from when I was a kid  around the 1980s.  The people who purchased the house for my family had taken it out and got rid of it as they didn't know what they were doing with it. I had purchased the house from them and want to put another wood burner  back in it to heat about 1200 SF.  I found this silent flame used unit for a really good price and it seems to be something I could use to heat that area well. I am  looking for some people that know something about these inserts that could give me some information/good tips on these boxes. I see the company is out of business but seems like you can get quite a few parts if needed for repairing them when the time would come.  I have Thulman  insert in there now which I believe was the original insert that was put in on the house is built and 74. And then my parents had put in the wood burning insert inside that.  My flu seems to be a pretty good size. I believe it is close to 6–8 inches. It is one that has the very large cast-iron handle that you open it with.  The guy selling the long insert stated that the insert has its own flu. How would I open my flu or what I  remove the handle from the one in the original insert and allow the long insert to open and close on its own system when I am using it? Any input  would be greatly appreciated and if anyone would have an owners manual for it I would greatly appreciate it if you could email me a copy.   Thank you in advance.


----------



## bholler (Sep 18, 2016)

That looks like a copy of a buck stove.  To install it correctly and safely you will need an insoulated liner hooked to the top of the insert running all the way to the top of the chimney.  I would guess you would need an 8" for that stove but we would need to know the size of the outlet to tell for sure.  Honestly I would look at new insets that would take a 6" liner instead of that one.  They will be much more efficient and the liner will cost much less and be easier to install.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2016)

Old and good are not words that go together often, when discussing wood stoves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavrick674 (Sep 18, 2016)

Beholder..  The gentleman that I'm looking to buy it from already had a conversion piece made to go from the top of the unit to his round Flue.  My question lies then with my majestic fireplace that I already have installed. How do you deal with the  The opening of the damper as right now I have a big's cast iron handle that I would open it with. I see that there is a cotter pin in it or also a bolt and nut holding all that simply together what I just remove the damper altogether and  attach a piece of chimney liner to the bottom of the majestic fireplace flue and seal it up as I would understand the rest of the chimney is  already complete since my family had used it for years with an  insert before. I was just too young back then to know how the flu/damper was opened and closed back then but it sure seemed like the handle just stuck down inside the old firebox.


----------



## bholler (Sep 18, 2016)

Mavrick674 said:


> Beholder.. The gentleman that I'm looking to buy it from already had a conversion piece made to go from the top of the unit to his round Flue. My question lies then with my majestic fireplace that I already have installed. How do you deal with the The opening of the damper as right now I have a big's cast iron handle that I would open it with. I see that there is a cotter pin in it or also a bolt and nut holding all that simply together what I just remove the damper altogether and attach a piece of chimney liner to the bottom of the majestic fireplace flue and seal it up as I would understand the rest of the chimney is already complete since my family had used it for years with an insert before. I was just too young back then to know how the flu/damper was opened and closed back then but it sure seemed like the handle just stuck down inside the old firebox.


So is this a prefab fireplace or a masonry fireplace?  What type of chimney does it have metal or masonry?  Just because your family used it with an insert before does not meant that that install was to code, safe, or efficient.  But yes if it is a masonry fireplace you would completely remove the damper plate probably cut part of the frame out of the way then run an insulated stainless liner from the top of the chimney all the way down and hook it up to the top of the insert.  If it is a prefab fireplace there is no way to install that insert in it and be code compliant.


----------



## defiant3 (Sep 20, 2016)

When you have a chimney fire and the insurance guy asks," who installed and inspected this unit?" I'm afraid that the next sound you hear might be something like this:

CLAIM DENIED

Oy.


----------

